# Warm Weather = Hot Trout!!!



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

It was just a matter of time before things straightened back out with this great weather we've been having. With the tides jacked up the last few days and the trout bite finicky, they finally gave in. Today all hell broke loose and after the smoked cleared we slammed the lid shut with 75 trout. Come and get it while it's hot! Capt. Rob 225-776-9820


----------

